

All D3.js demonstrations in one document - pzeups
https://docs.google.com/a/corre.me/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqMEGBUNwXeHdHpQNlVuY29SUE5BSXVtS3JueGlNYVE#gid=0
Help to correct it! thx &#60;3
======
alpb
Isn't it a bit difficult to navigate on the list without seeing the
visualizations? D3 gallery is better.
<https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery>

~~~
chris_viau
This Google Spreadsheet is only a database for this new D3 alternative
gallery: <http://biovisualize.github.com/d3visualization/>

~~~
armaanahluwalia
Still, considering the power of visualisations is their ability to tap into
our "GPU" the most suitable preview mode would be a thumbnail even if it is
targeted towards developers. On that note – no demo links - no sale.

~~~
oscilloscope
I'm struggling to understand what you're referencing. The database contains
both links to the visualization and thumbnail URLs. Chris posted an example of
a gallery with thumbnail previews, which you can click on to see the original.

The Google Doc is where the data is curated, and available for developers to
make their own visualizations of the data.

------
sopooneo
Can someone point me to a high quality d3 tutorial? Either video or text, but
an actual progression from basic concepts to a full working project, with
code?

I have read a decent amount of their documentation wiki, and have modified
some of the examples, and made a few very simple things from scratch, but I am
still missing some huge concepts.

~~~
raju
You might have already come across these, but I figured posting them here
might help nonetheless.

Start here - <http://bost.ocks.org/mike/join/> This gives you the neccessary
understanding of how D3 works (from mbostock himself).

I found this tutorial to be pretty good -

<http://alignedleft.com/tutorials/d3/>

He also has a book out there with O'Reilly.

Here's another good one

<http://2011.12devsofxmas.co.uk/2012/01/data-visualisation/>

Hope that helps!

------
lignuist
This is great. I would like to see more all-in-one-document documentations and
demos. In most cases this just feels faster to me. This is maybe not true for
something like the complete Java API, but for many smaller docs.

------
ndefinite
He's using it to run this: <http://biovisualize.github.com/d3visualization/>

It's awesome what they've done to showcase the community examples

------
bunkat
If you want to see what Mike has been up to most recently you can also check
out <http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock>. This displays all of his most recent
gists/experiments - many of which never make it to the gallery page.

~~~
mbostock
Thanks for the link! You can also subscribe to the RSS feed here:
<http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock.rss>

------
pasbesoin
Looks like public accessibility was removed; I'm being prompted to sign in to
a Google Apps account.

~~~
chris_viau
I temporarily disabled public write-access as the spreadsheet is choking under
too many requests. But you can definitely view. I will restore full access in
a day or two. Just send me a write-access request in the meantime or add your
examples to the official wiki. Thanks!

------
vittore
You could've done it in D3!

~~~
chris_viau
It IS done in D3: <https://github.com/biovisualize/d3visualization>

